# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  الان في المنفى - محمود درويش

## mohammad qasaimeh

الآن، في المنفى ... نعم في البيتِ، 
في الستّينَ من عُمْرٍ سريعٍ 
يُوقدون الشَّمعَ لك 
فافرح، بأقصى ما استطعتَ من الهدوء، 
لأنَّ موتاً طائشاً ضلَّ الطريق إليك 
من فرط الزحام.... وأجّلك 
قمرٌ فضوليٌّ على الأطلال, 
يضحك كالغبي 
فلا تصدِّق أنه يدنو لكي يستقبلك 
هُوَ في وظيفته القديمة، مثل آذارَ 
الجديدِ ... أعادَ للأشجار أسماءَ الحنينِ 
وأهمَلكْ 
فلتحتفلْ مع أصدقائكَ بانكسار الكأس. 
في الستين لن تجِدَ الغَدَ الباقي 
لتحملَهُ على كتِفِ النشيد ... ويحملكْ 
قُلْ للحياةِ، كما يليقُ بشاعرٍ متمرِّس: 
سيري ببطء كالإناث الواثقات بسحرهنَّ 
وكيدهنَّ. لكلِّ واحدةْ نداءُ ما خفيٌّ: 
هَيْتَ لَكْ / ما أجملَكْ! 
سيري ببطءٍ، يا حياةُ ، لكي أراك 
بِكامل النُقصان حولي. كم نسيتُكِ في 
خضمِّكِ باحثاً عنِّي وعنكِ. وكُلَّما أدركتُ 
سرَاً منك قُلتِ بقسوةٍ: ما أّجهلَكْ! 
قُلْ للغياب: نَقَصتني 
وأنا حضرتُ ... لأُكملَكْ!

----------


## ريمي

الله ..................الله

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
سلمت يداك  :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------

